

Photos of all the Speakers from YC Startup School 2009 - Thanks YC - rantfoil
http://garry.posterous.com/yc-startup-school-2009-thanks-to-yc-and-the-s

======
mscarborough
Apart from their interesting presentations that have been posted elsewhere,
this list is notable for being all male. In searching for info and stats on
female tech startup founders, I found this interview with YC's Jessica. She
mentioned that (YC applicants : funded startups) between male and female
founders is proportionate.

[http://thenextwomen.com/2009/05/01/interview-y-combinator-
fo...](http://thenextwomen.com/2009/05/01/interview-y-combinator-founder-
jessica-livingston/)

~~~
antirez
maybe the interview was truncated. "Is proportionate (to the industry ratio of
1/1000)".

------
jmtame
more:
[http://garrytanphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/10087762_96Sit#6923...](http://garrytanphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/10087762_96Sit#692319011_hzbtk)

------
jl
Thanks again Garry! Great photos!

------
steveplace
any videos of the presentations?

~~~
rantfoil
There are a few clips here: <http://vimeo.com/album/138616>

